# Crossover setting for PRE/Pro



## myc52002 (Sep 3, 2008)

In the EQ1 manual it states to set the sub crossover on bypass but no mention of what I should do with the pre/pro crossover setting. In other words am I to bypass the crossover setting there as well and simply allow the unit to run a full range signal to the sub? Do I change the crossover setting in the pre/pro after calibration for any reason other than personal preferecne or is the EQ1 setting the appropriate crossover based in the calibrated information and I leave everything set at full range? Thanks


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

myc52002 said:


> In the EQ1 manual it states to set the sub crossover on bypass but no mention of what I should do with the pre/pro crossover setting. In other words am I to bypass the crossover setting there as well and simply allow the unit to run a full range signal to the sub? Do I change the crossover setting in the pre/pro after calibration for any reason other than personal preferecne or is the EQ1 setting the appropriate crossover based in the calibrated information and I leave everything set at full range? Thanks


Connect the AS-EQ1 directly to the subwoofer. Bypass the low pass filter at the subwoofer.

Connect the AS-EQ1 to a multi-channel speaker input on your pre-pro. Defeat any bass management/speaker size on your multi-channel inputs, if your pre/pro has the ability (many don't - it's just a straight feed). 

Set your master volume to your normal reference level (usually 0.0) and then level match the speaker and the subwoofer to 75 dB. Connect the AS-EQ1 to your other speaker channels and level match them also. Then run the AS-EQ1 subwoofer EQ routine.

Alternate method: Connect the AS-EQ1 directly to the subwoofer. Bypass the low pass filter at the subwoofer. Set the subwoofer level to 75 dB using the AS-EQ1. Run the subwoofer EQ routine. Manually level match the speakers the subwoofer using whatever method has previously been successful for you (Avia, internal AVR test tones, SPL meter, etc.).


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

We ask you to set the speaker input to full-range in order to obtain an accurate level match. After level matching is done, you should reset all your speakers to Small with the normal crossover frequency for each channel.


----------



## myc52002 (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess I was not clear. My question refers to after I have calibrated through the multi-channel input. The sub output that runs to the EQ1 then on to the subwoofer also has a crossover selection option. In the past as an example I ran the sub out from the pre/pro with a xover point of say 80hz and the sub was set for bypassing the crossover. I could also set the pre/pro for a full range signal to be sent to the sub and use the sub crossover instead. Inserting the EQ1 does not change the need to select some type of output crossover for the pre/pro whether it be full range or not. The manual does not refer to what shouldbe done at the pre/pro. So the question was based on the fact that when I inserted the EQ1 I set the pre/pro sub out crossover point to full range and the sub crossover to bypass. so effectively a full range signal is sent to the sub even after calibration. So since this direction is omitted in the manual I am assuming the EQ1 is applying some type of crossover point to the sub and I would leave the pre/pro sub out crossover set to full range? 

I realize that connecting the EQ1 to the multi-channel input bypasses the pre/pro sub out during calibration (close looped) but once that is complete the signal going to the EQ1 comes from my pre/pro sub out and that is the question, I leave that set to full range as well as leaving the subs crossover bypassed right? If this is correct then that means the EQ1 is applying its own crossover for the sub based on the calibration information. Thanks


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

myc52002 said:


> I guess I was not clear. My question refers to after I have calibrated through the multi-channel input. The sub output that runs to the EQ1 then on to the subwoofer also has a crossover selection option. In the past as an example I ran the sub out from the pre/pro with a xover point of say 80hz and the sub was set for bypassing the crossover. I could also set the pre/pro for a full range signal to be sent to the sub and use the sub crossover instead. Inserting the EQ1 does not change the need to select some type of output crossover for the pre/pro whether it be full range or not. The manual does not refer to what shouldbe done at the pre/pro. So the question was based on the fact that when I inserted the EQ1 I set the pre/pro sub out crossover point to full range and the sub crossover to bypass. so effectively a full range signal is sent to the sub even after calibration. So since this direction is omitted in the manual I am assuming the EQ1 is applying some type of crossover point to the sub and I would leave the pre/pro sub out crossover set to full range?
> 
> I realize that connecting the EQ1 to the multi-channel input bypasses the pre/pro sub out during calibration (close looped) but once that is complete the signal going to the EQ1 comes from my pre/pro sub out and that is the question, I leave that set to full range as well as leaving the subs crossover bypassed right? If this is correct then that means the EQ1 is applying its own crossover for the sub based on the calibration information. Thanks


After running the AS-EQ1, you should set all your speakers to Small (unless they are truly full-range, which is unlikely). This will apply a high pass filter to the speakers and the low pass filter to the subwoofer, at the selected crossover frequency. 

The only time there is a separate low pass option for the subwoofer would be for the LFE channel. That should be set to 120 Hz, if your AVR has the feature/capability. 

The low pass filter at the subwoofer should be disabled, since the pre/pro is already filtering the signal upstream of the subwoofer. Otherwise you will cascade both low pass filters and the upper-end roll-off of the subwoofer will be steeper than intended/desired.


----------



## myc52002 (Sep 3, 2008)

My main speakers are set for full range (and yes they are fully capable and the EQ1 alos recommended them be set to FR)) but I did find that I was experiencing some phase cancellation around 30-35hz when I had them set to full range so I set the mains for a 30hz hipass xover and that solved the problem. This was mentioned in a previous thread and it makes sense to let the EQ1/sub handle the lower freq due to the distinct possibility of the phase issue happening. 

My Lexicon MC12 does have an LFE output but can only be selected as off/on. My sub output allows me to set the xover at any point from 30hz up to 120Hz at 10hz increments as well as full range. I believe I understand what you are saying and my ears tell me the same thing. I had actually set the sub out crossover at 100hz and the sub itself has the crossover bypassed as that sounded "right" to me and the EQ1 does the rest so your recommendation makes sense. 

For what it is worth I think the manual should reference this for those of use that have pre/pros where you can (or have too) set the sub out at some crossover point independently from the mains since it does not mention what you should do when that is the case. The unit has made an excellent improvement in my room in any case so hats off. Most pre/pros do what you say that when you select the mains as small it automatically selects a low pass point for the sub out. In my case every channel can (and has to be) be selected individually. Thanks for the info Ed.


----------

